# MANON et son site perso



## Membre supprimé 2 (28 Mai 2002)

1) j'ai pas d'ordi chez moi
2) j'ai qu'une daube de PC au boulot
3) ça fait 1.234,36 fois que je lis sur ce forum que le site de Manon est : "cool","space","top","marrant".....etc
4) y'a un bloqueur de site (websense) sur mon reseau d'entreprise qui m'enpêche d'accéder aux sites perso (http://manonquiditnon.free.fr) 
5) comment faire pour voir enfin le grand oeuvre de Manon ?

par pitié de l'aide !!!!!!!!


----------



## cham (28 Mai 2002)

Ah la la, quel succès cette Manon !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Naaaaaaan


----------



## vicento (28 Mai 2002)

moi je dits :
PppPpfPpp ! PppPpfPpp ! PppPpfPpp !


----------



## Jagger (28 Mai 2002)

Tu manques qq'chose !!!


----------



## jeromemac (28 Mai 2002)

Achète un mac..... et branche le sur le réseau de ton entreprise ça fera de l'effet...


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (28 Mai 2002)

dépenser 5 euros dans un cybercafé pour voir enfin ce site mythique....moi je dis :
NON NON et NON !!


----------



## KillerDeMouches (29 Mai 2002)

On aurra tout vu.. Un thread sur manon.. Non mais n'importe quoi!

Pour répondre a ta question... On n'est pas un si PC ici mais il y a toujours moyen de contourner ce genre de problème. L'idéal serait de passer par un proxy mais j'imagine que tu passes déjà par un proxy donc ca ne fonctionnerais pas..

Alors il faudrait trouver un hébergeur gratuit avec PHP qui fonctionne sur ton acces internet. La tu mes en ligne (en croisant les doigts pour que le FTP passe) un script php de faux proxy (il me semble que ca se trouve sur www.hotscripts.com).  Et normalement la ca devrai marcher..

Quoi c'est compliqué??? :-D

Sinon, plus simple, tu gueule sur ton admin réseau. Ils sont la pour ca!!!


----------



## peyret (29 Mai 2002)

de toutes façons, visiter le site de Ma non, est pratiquement impossible sans l'ADSL, chaque page à l'air de faire 800 K, et l'abonnement de 5 h à club-internet va y passer   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



C'est un site qui n'est pas fait pour les paysans de la Haute-Loire, leurs boeufs, leurs poules, et leurs  "caillous"... ni leurs corbeaux qui volent sur le dos pour ne pas voir la "misère".

lp


----------



## peyret (29 Mai 2002)

un caillou c'est çà :







[28 mai 2002 : message édité par zarathoustra]


----------



## jacques38 (29 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par peyret:
*




*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

ooooh enfin une photo de Manon ....









 et


----------



## peyret (29 Mai 2002)

non, c'est pas elle, c'est un iPorc, avec processeur neuronal, mémoire vive faible, rom en standard, 2 caméras intégrées, auto-transportable, énergie : patates cuites, programme standard livré : "final saucisson"... etc

lp


----------



## thebiglebowsky (29 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par peyret:
*non, c'est pas elle, c'est un iPorc, avec processeur neuronal, mémoire vive faible, rom en standard, 2 caméras intégrées, auto-transportable, énergie : patates cuites, programme standard livré : "final saucisson"... etc
lp*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>
-----------------
Zavez vu la prise 220V incorporée en façade !!! ça c'est du top


----------



## salamèche (29 Mai 2002)

C'est un e-porc  sur 220volts, Notre Manon elle est mieux que ça. OUI! OUI! OUI! ET OUI!
MAOUI QUOI!


----------



## peyret (29 Mai 2002)

Et sur la prise 220 V en facade, il y a même la "terre" !

LP


----------



## Jagger (30 Mai 2002)

Je ne pense pas que "Notre" Manon quiditnon serait ravis de voir ce post :/


----------



## thebiglebowsky (30 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par peyret:
*Et sur la prise 220 V en facade, il y a même la "terre" !
*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>
----------------


----------



## KillerDeMouches (30 Mai 2002)

Bon pour éviter des débordements suplémentaires et parce que ce thead n'a pas vraiment d'interret... Je ferme...


----------



## benjamin (30 Mai 2002)

Je le déplace plutôt dans le Bar au lieu de le fermer pour que thebig puisse continuer à faire des pâtés de sable


----------



## thebiglebowsky (30 Mai 2002)

...merci Zarathoustra !!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Et, à charge de revanche, je m'engage à poster 3 x sérieusement dans les forums techniques  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



ps : comment tu connais ma passion pour les pâtés de sable ???


----------



## bebert (30 Mai 2002)

Tu ferais mieux d'écrire ton chapitre dans le roman !

RONTUDJUU ! Demaesmaker va venir signer les contrats la semaine prochaine, vite !


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (30 Mai 2002)

hihihi!
Vraiment, malgré l'apparence, je n'en demande pas tant.
Mon nombril est tout petit.
Pour les moqueries, c'est super, je les mérite ! 
Macgene sert à communiquer en partant d'une passion commune donc cela est parfait !
Question site, je débute, donc aucune prétention.
La photo du cochon n'est pas terrible... hein! Alem ?
Je ne la prendrai pas. 
Le choix, peut être un art.
Pour le reste, à l'absence d'humour,  triplement :
NON !!!


----------



## thebiglebowsky (30 Mai 2002)

Cher Zarathoustra,
La réponse que tu as apportée à mon thread "...thread sans intérêt..." est nette, précise, documentée, justifiée, sans fioritures, sans appels possibles, mais surtout ... sans humour ...
Le seul mérite qu'elle a, c'est d'être effectivement une réponse à mon interrogation ...
Mais, avouerais-je qu'elle est un peu glaciale !!!
Merci quand même


----------



## benjamin (30 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Manon qui dit non:
*Pour le reste, à l'absence d'humour,  triplement :
NON !!!*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Le pire, c&#8217;est que l&#8217;on va encore accuser les mods d&#8217;être de vieux intransigeants, rabougris, ou de grands seigneurs vivant avec leur pouvoir sacré sur leur petite planète lointaine.
J&#8217;ai d&#8217;ailleurs moi-même pensé d&#8217;abord à une explication de ce genre.
Mais la vérité est ailleurs, et il semble après investigation qu&#8217;un admirateur (je suis discret, ne t&#8217;en fais pas  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) de la belle ait fait pression sur notre modérateur docile Killerdemouches (heureusement qu'il ne s'est pas adressé à moi  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) pour que ce sujet salissant honteusement l&#8217;image de la charmante demoiselle soit fermé au plus vite.
On aura tout vu  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







(alèm et Xav&#8217;, préparez-vous à subir de telles requêtes  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## thebiglebowsky (30 Mai 2002)

...j'irai même jusqu'à ajouter que Manon a eu droit à 5 smileys "marrants" contre 1 smiley "dubitatif" pour moi ...!!!
Si ce n'est pas du parti pris, qu'est-ce que c'est alors ??? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









ps pour Manon : j'étais certain que ton sens de l'humour ne verrait aucune malice dans nos posts un peu "corniauds" - merci !


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (30 Mai 2002)

Poufff!
La belle ?
c'est quoi ce ton  ?
 Eh ! Je n'ai peur de RIEN... sauf de la bêtise.
Mes oreilles ne sont pas plus chastes que celles de ceux qui écrivent dans ce forum...
Non mais !!
C'est quoi cette idée que les filles sont  des gnignignis ?

Mon sac  de survie : je suis grande, libre, indépendante, et je dis m.... à ceux qui ne m'aiment pas... enfin, calmons-nous, pour ne pas en prendre plein la goule,  vaut mieux leur dire :
 NON NON ET NON !!!


----------



## benjamin (30 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Manon qui dit non:
*Poufff!
La belle ?
c'est quoi ce ton  ?
 Eh ! Je n'ai peur de RIEN... sauf de la bêtise.
*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Je ne fais que m'adapter, très chère, et tu me vois désolé de devoir m'expliquer si lourdement.
Car c'était en effet un peu du genre :
_Mais, euh, vilain, ferme le sujet du petit ange de mes forums, vite, vite ; ses beaux yeux pleins de candeur ne doivent pas voir cela. Elle risquerait de se vexer à jamais, et nous n'aurions plus la chance de voir sa délicate silhouette en ces lieux_

...and i don't care...


----------



## alèm (30 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Manon qui dit non:
*La photo du cochon n'est pas terrible... hein! Alem ?
*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

bah oui Manon, tu as déclenché une vague d'admirateurs et de détracteurs mais qu'y puis-je? fermer ce post? non, on me reproche _tant_ de le faire et puis s'il y avait vraiment un manque de respect, mais si l'image du cochon te parait infâmante je la supprime sans états d'ame (qui ne sont point trop aérés car je ne m'appelle pas Éric) m'enfin moi j'aime bien les cochons (la campagne ruiselle dans mes veines que voulez-vous!). Je pense que tu es consciente de ce que tes posts ont déclenché : une espèce de* manon-mania* donc comme ton intelligence me semble de taille à gérer ce phénomène, je laisserais couler dans les limites bien sûr que ma conscience m'impose.

*pour les autres : * je voudrais juste prévenir que la charte précise certaines choses auxquelles vous devez vous référer, merci d'en tenir compte.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




et de deux, les querelles entre _modérateurs vs modérateurs_ *et/ou* _modérateurs vs posteurs_, ça me gonfle un peu en ce moment, alors lâchez prise sinon je boude!


----------



## benjamin (30 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par alèm:
*
les querelles entre modérateurs vs modérateurs*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Ce n'est qu'une..._rumeur_


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (30 Mai 2002)

Psychédélique le site à Manon, avec une pointe de Delicatessen


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (30 Mai 2002)

Tout  va bien donc, sauf la cuisse de Zidane, mais sa personne n'y peut rien.
 Ta raison Alem !
 Comme disait l'autre  en soixante huit, les femmes sont condamnées à être soit des mamans, soit des putains... comme disait l'autre aussi... les temps changent et comme vous aimez les chansons,
 pour bien finir,
 yen a une de Dylan que très peu connaissent, c'est ma préférée :
 To Ramona 


 Ramona, come closer,
Shut softly your watery eyes.
The pangs of your sadness
Shall pass as your senses will rise.
The flowers of the city
Though breathlike, get deathlike at times.
And there's no use in tryin'
T' deal with the dyin',
Though I cannot explain that in lines.
Your cracked country lips,
I still wish to kiss,
As to be under the strength of your skin.
Your magnetic movements
Still capture the minutes I'm in.
But it grieves my heart, love,
To see you tryin' to be a part of
A world that just don't exist.
It's all just a dream, babe,
A vacuum, a scheme, babe,
That sucks you into feelin' like this.
I can see that your head
Has been twisted and fed
By worthless foam from the mouth.
I can tell you are torn
Between stayin' and returnin'
On back to the South.
You've been fooled into thinking
That the finishin' end is at hand.
Yet there's no one to beat you,
No one t' defeat you,
'Cept the thoughts of yourself feeling bad.
I've heard you say many times
That you're better 'n no one
And no one is better 'n you.
If you really believe that,
You know you got
Nothing to win and nothing to lose.
From fixtures and forces and friends,
Your sorrow does stem,
That hype you and type you,
Making you feel
That you must be exactly like them.
I'd forever talk to you,
But soon my words,
They would turn into a meaningless ring.
For deep in my heart
I know there is no help I can bring.
Everything passes,
Everything changes,
Just do what you think you should do.
And someday maybe,
Who knows, baby,
I'll come and be cryin' to you.

et puis pour finir :
 NON NON ET NON  !!!


----------



## thebiglebowsky (30 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par alèm:
*
bah oui Manon, tu as déclenché une vague d'admirateurs et de détracteurs&#8230; 
*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>
----------------------------
Boudiou Alèm ! Ou vois-tu donc des détracteurs de Manon sur ce forum...???
Au contraire, le fait de faire l'objet de quelques plaisanteries de "corps de garde" innocentes démontre l'intérêt et la curiosité de ce forum vis-à-vis du personnage...
Il n'y a qu'à aller faire une visite sur son site pour comprendre que Manon n'a pas besoin d'une bonne conscience qui ferme un thread pour répliquer de main de maître !
Quand je n'aime pas quelqu'un sur le forum, je l'ignore superbement...!
Sans me tromper, Manon rime avec autodérision...
Je maintiens ma position : ce thread n'avait pas à être fermé de façon aussi brutale...
L'un d'entre vous a t'il fermé les threads où l'on se vautrait lamentablement (et méchamment) sur SirMacGregor (moi y compris) ?
Alors, que se passe t'il ? Une 'tite crise d'autorité, quelques douleurs intestinales passagères ???


----------



## bebert (30 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par zarathoustra:
*
Mais la vérité est ailleurs, et il semble après investigation quun admirateur (je suis discret, ne ten fais pas   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) de la belle ait fait pression sur notre modérateur docile Killerdemouches (heureusement qu'il ne s'est pas adressé à moi   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) pour que ce sujet salissant honteusement limage de la charmante demoiselle soit fermé au plus vite.
*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

C'est KDM qui a été influencé par un admirateur ? On quoi rêver. Les mods sont des corrompus ! SCANDALE !


----------



## bebert (30 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Manon qui dit non:
*Poufff!
La belle ?
c'est quoi ce ton  ?
*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

"C'est quoi ce thon ?", aurai-je dis  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Désolé, je sais c'est nul, mais j'ai pas pu m'empêcher.


----------



## Yama (30 Mai 2002)

pfffff ! vous êtes chiant !

on va pas tourner autour du pot : oui c'est moi qui demandé a killerDeMouche de fermer le thread parce que je le trouvais assez con.

Mais puisque Magicien Alem et son voyant extralucide Zaratou... nous a retourné ça en un sujet sympa d'un coup de tirade magique digne d'un mageze des pommes de l'autre demi-facho et que Manon est d'accord...ok c'est bon..... stop les frais.

De toute façon je persiste... je trouve ce thread débile de la manière dont il a tourné.
J'ai p'tre pas d'humour et j'ai p'tre rien compris mais tant pis.


J'en ai marre de voir fleurir des sujets sur des personnes et sur l'avis de gens sur les autres gens.

je trouve le délire parfois franchement àà la limite d'une forme d'ambiguité que je ne considère pas des plus interressantes.

Et puis s'il vous plait arreter de m'emmerder.
Oui j'adore les posts de manon, oui je suis parfois charmé par son sens de la repartie maintenant si vous pouviez éviter vos soussentendus a répétition ça me ferait plaisir.

Ce c'est pas comment le definir mais il y a une overdose de qqch ses temps ci dans MacGé... j'ai de moins en moins de plasir a poster.


----------



## Yama (30 Mai 2002)

merde

[29 mai 2002 : message édité par Yama]


----------



## alèm (30 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par thebiglebowsky:
*
----------------------------
Boudiou Alèm ! Ou vois-tu donc des détracteurs de Manon sur ce forum...???
Au contraire, le fait de faire l'objet de quelques plaisanteries de "corps de garde" innocentes démontre l'intérêt et la curiosité de ce forum vis-à-vis du personnage...*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

tu n'es pas visé mais il ya bel et bien des détracteurs de manon, moins que pour moi mais il y en a
  <BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par thebiglebowsky:
*Il n'y a qu'à aller faire une visite sur son site pour comprendre que Manon n'a pas besoin d'une bonne conscience qui ferme un thread pour répliquer de main de maître !*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

c'est pourquoi j'ai refusé malgré la pression de fermer ce sujet.
  <BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par thebiglebowsky:
*Quand je n'aime pas quelqu'un sur le forum, je l'ignore superbement...!
Sans me tromper, Manon rime avec autodérision...
Je maintiens ma position : ce thread n'avait pas à être fermé de façon aussi brutale...*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

bien d'accord!    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  <BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par thebiglebowsky:
*L'un d'entre vous a t'il fermé les threads où l'on se vautrait lamentablement (et méchamment) sur SirMacGregor (moi y compris) ?*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

non mais il n'y avait pas de modérateur, même moi modérateur, j'ai limité ce phénomène!   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 <BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par thebiglebowsky:
*Alors, que se passe t'il ? Une 'tite crise d'autorité, quelques douleurs intestinales passagères ???*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

plutot des pressions d'un autre modérateur étranger (Yama puisque c'est dit désormais) au forum d'où me vient ce sujet!    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[29 mai 2002 : message édité par alèm]


----------



## alèm (30 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Manon qui dit non:
*Tout  va bien donc, sauf la cuisse de Zidane, mais sa personne n'y peut rien.
 Ta raison Alem !
 Comme disait l'autre  en soixante huit, les femmes sont condamnées à être soit des mamans, soit des putains... comme disait l'autre aussi... les temps changent et comme vous aimez les chansons,
*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

je sais pas, ça m'ennuie quand tu fais des fautes, ça ne colle pas au personnage  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




bon passons.

je voulais juste dire : très bon film par ailleurs, Léaud y est très bon *forcément*  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 on dirait presque moi


----------



## alèm (30 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Yama:
*pfffff ! vous êtes chiant !

on va pas tourner autour du pot : oui c'est moi qui demandé a killerDeMouche de fermer le thread parce que je le trouvais assez con.*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

mouais, pas convaincu


 <BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Yama:
*Mais puisque Magicien Alem et son voyant extralucide Zaratou... nous a retourné ça en un sujet sympa d'un coup de tirade magique digne d'un mageze des pommes de l'autre demi-facho et que Manon est d'accord...ok c'est bon..... stop les frais.*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

ah bravo vas-y continue tu peux faire éviter de m'insulter au passage!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




prends un peu de repos Yama, ça t'évitera de dire des conneries comme celle-ci!   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





 <BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Yama:
*De toute façon je persiste... je trouve ce thread débile de la manière dont il a tourné.
J'ai p'tre pas d'humour et j'ai p'tre rien compris mais tant pis.*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

mouais

 <BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Yama:
*J'en ai marre de voir fleurir des sujets sur des personnes et sur l'avis de gens sur les autres gens.*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

si c'était vraiment sur Manon, je l'aurais fermé, cf "charte des forums"


 <BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Yama:
*je trouve le délire parfois franchement àà la limite d'une forme d'ambiguité que je ne considère pas des plus interressantes.*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

tu peux traduire?

 <BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Yama:
*Et puis s'il vous plait arreter de m'emmerder.
Oui j'adore les posts de manon, oui je suis parfois charmé par son sens de la repartie maintenant si vous pouviez éviter vos soussentendus a répétition ça me ferait plaisir.*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

il n'y a eu aucun sous-entendu.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





 <BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Yama:
*Ce c'est pas comment le definir mais il y a une overdose de qqch ses temps ci dans MacGé... j'ai de moins en moins de plasir a poster.*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

 moi aussi, je pense la même chose mais je ne viens pas me prendre la tête pour rien et insulter mes petits camarades sans raison (sauf Yann-Bleiz mais il s'est excusé de sa conduite ensuite)


----------



## jacques38 (30 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par alèm:
*
je voulais juste dire : très bon film par ailleurs, Léaud y est très bon forcément   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 on dirait presque moi    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

euh, Léaud, c'est bien celui qui envoie des fleurs aux dames, hein ?

Sauf qu'il les envoie "dans la figure" des dames et avec le pot en terre  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Dire que c'est "presque toi" me laisse perplexe ... 








  et


----------



## benjamin (30 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par jacques38:
*
Dire que c'est "presque toi" me laisse perplexe ... 








  et    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

La fameuse légende de la raclure


----------



## alèm (30 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par zarathoustra:
*

La fameuse légende de la raclure   
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Pour toute Raclure, Léaud est un dieu _"Oh Yes, jolie  poitrine!"_








allez, trouvé maintenant de quel film est la citation!


----------



## peyret (30 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par KillerDeMouches:
*Bon pour éviter des débordements suplémentaires et parce que ce thead n'a pas vraiment d'interret... Je ferme...*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

et je censure la belle histoire de cochons !


----------



## jacques38 (30 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par alèm:
*
"Oh Yes, jolie  poitrine!"[/i]    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







allez, trouvé maintenant de quel film est la citation!    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

"ULTRAVIXENS" de Russ Meyer 









 et


----------



## jacques38 (30 Mai 2002)

Non ???

bon ben ça doit être dans "La nuit américaine" alors ...






[30 mai 2002 : message édité par jacques38]


----------



## alèm (30 Mai 2002)

cherche un peu


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (30 Mai 2002)

Euh ? Manon, ton site, c'est un nouveau concept de jeu video ? Manon Nukem en flash ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (30 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Manon qui dit non:
*
les femmes sont condamnées à être soit des mamans, soit des putains
*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Je ne savais pas que c'était antinomique ? On peut être l'une et l'autre non ? D'ailleurs c'est le rêve de beaucoup d'hommes d'en avoir une comme cela ! 












Bon, excuse moi Manon pour mes posts, je me défoule un peu gratuitement ... Si tu veux savoir pourquoi, mon histoire est là :
http://forums.macg.co/cgi-bin/ultimatebb.cgi?ubb=get_topic&f=5&t=000734


----------



## Le Gognol (30 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Yama:
*je trouve le délire parfois franchement àà la limite d'une forme d'ambiguité que je ne considère pas des plus interressantes.*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Il est où le thread sur les citations mythiques de MacG ?   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







'+


----------



## Le Gognol (30 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Yama:
*merde

[29 mai 2002 : message édité par Yama]*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Pour celle-ci aussi d'ailleurs !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







'+


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (30 Mai 2002)

Pour les erreurs  swf : réparation cette semaine. Golive 6 bugue un max
Conseillez-moi.. via privé
Pour les fautes : C'est lamentable ! cest mon point faible, malgré bac + 9 ( et cest pas fini) depuis lâge de 15 ans. J'ai toujours fait des fautes parce que je fais trop de choses en même temps et que je suis étourdie.
A fabrice : j'aime les anim flash, mais je n'irai pas jusquà dessiner tout en flash, c'est plus le côté ludique de la chose. Je montre ce que j'apprends. Lévolution cest simplement lévolution de la conscience.

A Manon, je dis souvent tout en faisant le contraire : NON NON ET NON !!!


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (31 Mai 2002)

ben mon cochon.....
et dire que lorsque jai lancé ce sujet je voulais juste une aide pour passer a travers le filtre websenses de mon entreprise moi !
y'a que killerdemouches qui m'a repondu.....en me conseillant soit un truc technique hyper-duraille ou j'ai rien capté ou alors de geuler auprés des admin reseaux....hum....le problème c'est que moi je bosse dans une grande banque nationale (initiales CL pour mettre sur la voie...) et que pour moi les admin reseaux sont des dieux lointains qui ne pretent pas attention aux moucherons dans mon genre !
bon ....je me suis résolu a investir qq euros dans un cybercafé.
Manon je peux te dire que je regrette rien et que ton site est vraiment bien !

PS : ça m'apprendra aussi a pas avoir d'ordi chez moi.....


----------



## huexley (31 Mai 2002)

Manon qui dit NON NON et NON
sur ton site tu devrais mettre un disclaimer a l'entrée genre :


************************
*                                      *
*        INTERDIT AUX           *
*                                       *
*        EPILEPTIQUES           *
*                                      *
***********************


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (31 Mai 2002)

bof!..  pour le menu c'est vrai !
Si tu n'as retenu que cela c'est un peu triste.
il n'est pas dit que cela reste en l'état.. Loin de là !
c'est jeune! cela va mûrir... hihihi!
pour gêner les handicapés :
 NON NON ET NON !!!


----------



## alèm (31 Mai 2002)

_mouais_


----------



## benjamin (31 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par alèm:
*mouais*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Sur irc, je dis : _hum_


----------



## alèm (31 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par zarathoustra:
*

Sur irc, je dis : hum



*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

je savais que tu tiquerais mais la remarque était plutôt une dédicace à quelqu'un d'autre!


----------



## benjamin (31 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par alèm:
*

je savais que tu tiquerais mais la remarque était plutôt une dédicace à quelqu'un d'autre!    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Je savais que tu tiquerais sur le fait que je tiquerai, mais la remarque était plutôt une dédicace à quelqu'un d'autre!    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Michel, si tu nous regardes, 'gnifique


----------



## alèm (31 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par zarathoustra:
*

Je savais que tu tiquerais sur le fait que je tiquerai, mais la remarque était plutôt une dédicace à quelqu'un d'autre!     
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Michel, si tu nous regardes, 'gnifique   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

mince, elle a changé de sexe?   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	














(facile au fait mais je n'y crois pas une seconde)


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (31 Mai 2002)

Ma réponse n'était pas très cadrée.
Alem,  j'ai pas compris ton mouai...
 j'espère n'avoir rien dit d'indélicat :

Sinon je me condamne par un : NON !


----------



## alèm (31 Mai 2002)

_non, non_


----------



## macinside (31 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par alèm:
*non, non




*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

si si si elle le fait


----------



## benjamin (31 Mai 2002)

Le _mouais_ d'alèm relève souvent de ce qui était jusqu'alors ineffable. Lui seul peut permettre, ou du moins favoriser, une certaine forme de catharsis.
Le _mouais_ est plein de sens, de sous-entendus, de tout ce que les plus fines explications lettrées n'arriveront sans doute jamais à épuiser.
_hum..._


----------



## macinside (31 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par zarathoustra:
*Le mouais d'alèm relève souvent de ce qui était jusqu'alors ineffable. Lui seul peut permettre, ou du moins favoriser, une certaine forme de catharsis.
Le mouais est plein de sens, de sous-entendus, de tout ce que les plus fines explications lettrées n'arriveront sans doute jamais à épuiser.
hum...*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Zara passer 22 heures il faut éviter les mots un peu trop compliquer (j'ai une forte baisse du QI  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## benjamin (31 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par macinside:
*

Zara passer 22 heures il faut éviter les mots un peu trop compliquer (j'ai une forte baisse du QI   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Désolé, je me suis levé à 17 heures. J'ai perdu quelques repères


----------



## macinside (31 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par zarathoustra:
*

Désolé, je me suis levé à 17 heures. J'ai perdu quelques repères   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

tu est démasqué lofteur !


----------



## benjamin (31 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par macinside:
*

tu est démasqué lofteur !   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Fais gaffe, je vais me mettre à parler d'amour avec un grand E


----------



## macinside (31 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par zarathoustra:
*

Fais gaffe, je vais me mettre à parler d'amour avec un grand E    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

essais toujour


----------



## jacques38 (31 Mai 2002)

J'aimais mieux le cochon ...


----------



## bebert (31 Mai 2002)

J'arrive même pas à atteindre la page :
http://manonquiditnon.free.fr/menumanon.swf 

la page reste désespérément vide


----------



## huexley (31 Mai 2002)

Et voila on fait de l'humour sur un site plutot joli et on se fait eng****


----------



## benjamin (31 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Manon qui dit non:
*Mouai (© Alem)!
*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Ce Mouai n'est pas en copyright. C'est un Mouai de pacotille en libre utilisation.
Seul le _Mouai*s*_ est © alèm.
_Hum_


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (31 Mai 2002)

il est zoli ton flash Manon, mais ca marche pas quand on clic sur les chiffres  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




voilà la page qui s'affiche  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*Not Found
The requested URL /lien6 was not found on this server.*


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (31 Mai 2002)

J'aime !!!!! (le dessin qui suit la souris, du maintenant légendaire, NON de notre Manon)

(Un conseil (pas en pv malheureusement) tu devrais donner au texte qui suit la souris une certaine ... (pas facile a trouve le bon mots) euh ... : léthargie , enfin il devrais avoir des mouvement plus gracieux, plus doux ... (je sais ce n'est pas tres claire) ...

Mais dis - moi Manon... après un certain temps passez dans ton dédale je tombe sur un page ou sont "divulguée" des information sur toi ... Tu es ingénieur, physicienne Nucléaire, ou étudiante (voir poste que tu fais en disant : je suis bac+9 et ca continue) ...

Et puis il y a plusieurs photos sur le site ... y en a-t-il une qui soit LA photo de Manon ?


Et encore : Tu connais sûrement, mais il y a un site (des plus géniale du net) qui pourrait te donner quelque idée  www.yugop.com


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (31 Mai 2002)

ah ... oui ... il faut avoir un connection a 2MO/s pour pouvoir surfer rapidement sur le site de Manon ...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Mais je voulais juste signaler un bug dans la page qui se trouve juste derrière le chiffre 2 !


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (1 Juin 2002)

Bof..  chez moi et au boulot  tout marche.. 
Omniweb avale les bugs.

 En adsl la vitesse est correcte.

Pour mes bugs :
 NON NON ET NON !!!


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (1 Juin 2002)

Mouai (© Alem)!
ya jamais eu de cochon sur  le site ...
Comme le thème du cochon semble récurant il faudra que j'y pense d'une manière spéciale.
 Alors pour les porcins :
 R'NON R'NON ET R'NON !!!


----------



## Jagger (1 Juin 2002)

Merci de la facon dont tu reponds !

 Moi j'ais un ligne a 2MB/s et omniweb et ca avale pas les erreur de liens !!!!!


----------



## alèm (1 Juin 2002)

il est vrai que tu pourrais prendre des cours de flash avec jeanba par exemple, car tes images n'étant pas optimisées tes flashs en deviennent lourds.  voilà c'est tout mais bon.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (1 Juin 2002)

merci Alem !
 pour le menu on ne peut pas faire plus léger! 
pour le reste c'est vrai que ... 
 pour les liens je fais le nécessaire
 ne pas être au top me tracasse  et je me dis :
 NON NON ET NON !!!


----------



## Philippe64 (2 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Manon qui dit non:
*merci Alem !
 pour le menu on ne peut pas faire plus léger! 
pour le reste c'est vrai que ... *<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Connaissant un tout petit peu flash  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, je peux te dire que tu pourrais faire plus léger pour le menu... si si   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



... Mais faudrait que tu le refasses entièrement !

Mais bon, c'est pas très lourd quand même et pour les autres anim, il y en a juste une qui souffre un peu d'erreur de jeunesse... c'est la première qui, il faut le dire est un peu plus grosse que ce qu'elle devrait (elle en perd d'ailleurs la fluidité qui lui manque...)

Mais c'est pas facile Flash et Manon a du mérite de s'y lancer !


----------



## Jagger (2 Juin 2002)

Le site est très simpa  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 le seul prob c'est le poids des certaine images !


----------

